# MARCH 07 PHOTO CHALLENGE (Signs of Spring)



## DRB1313 (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, The February challenge was a huge success.  Thanks everyone for posting your Dowtown pics.  They were great    The next month should provide some excellent photo opportunities, so get out the camera phones, point and shoots, and Digital SLRs. Find something that fits the theme and post away.  Feel free to dig one out of the archives.  Looking forward to seeing some creative shots. Try to keep an open mind. Don't wait all month for that flower to bloom. A crowded boat ramp would be just as interesting, but by all means get those flowers and birds.

1. Remember, This is not a contest. Just a fun challenge. 

2.  Multiple post are welcomed.

3.  Photo enhancements are allowed as long as it is used to add creativity or compliment the presentation.


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a couple from last spring.  Every year we go camping and do a little Trout fishing up at Sandy Bottom in Clayton. Looking forward to our trip this year.
Hope Ya Enjoy
#1 Canon 20D 24-70 2.8L iso100 1.3sec @f22
#2 Canon 20D 24-70 2.8L iso100 0.6sec @f22
Both shot with polarizer filter


----------



## slimbo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is the first thing I could find.  My baby girl last year about this time.


----------



## bigswamp (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like y'all got a nice start on this one.  I'll dig around and see what I got or take some new ones.


----------



## bigswamp (Feb 25, 2007)

*Silver Spotted Skipper on Lantana*

from this past spring.


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 25, 2007)

Slimbo, You really captured the moment there. Nice image. She's precious.

Bigswamp, What can I say? That's some incredible detail.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 25, 2007)

*Remembered springs*

Shot this one this weedend.  

Hoss


----------



## Hoss (Feb 25, 2007)

*Promise of spring*

There were some signs this weekend that with some warm weather, it's here.

Hoss


----------



## JeffG (Feb 26, 2007)

Found some flowers while walking a swamp looking for sheds.  This is the best one of the bunch I reckon.  Hope you folks find it pretty to!  Mr. Blue had a good time!   Found this dead frog on a tree stump.  Kind of weird, but the pic looked kind of cool.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 26, 2007)

wow yall !!! this is one of my favorites from last spring. first bird my son and i got together. i wish he would have been the one pulling the trigger. maybe this year !!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 26, 2007)

Good thing I got up early this mornin, Looks like ya'll are on the ball. Hoss, Jeff, Feralone Keep up the great shots.
Well It's off to work I go. Have a good day.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 26, 2007)

here is one of my favorite spring "sequence" shots. yes, i did take the pics while the big ol' crappie was pullin' it under. it was hard, but i wanted to get the shot!!!


----------



## bigswamp (Feb 27, 2007)

neat sequence FO...you did get the fish didn't you?


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 27, 2007)

That's a great spring time sight in my book. Nice job F1. Before today is over I should have a couple to post. It's all going to depend on the lighting.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 27, 2007)

bigswamp, i sure did. it was killin me to wait though!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, Here's my first attempt ever at baseball under the lights. Tonight was our home opener and I must admit I found this to be quite a challenge.  Thought it fit the theme so I'll post a few. BTW, We won 11-1 and John pitched great.

Hope Ya Enjoy
#1 Canon 20D 70-200 2.8L@170mm 1/40sec@f2.8 ISO100 RAW Handheld
#2 Canon 20D 70-200 2.8L@200mm 1/30sec@f2.8 ISO100 Raw Handheld


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 27, 2007)

Heres an action shot. Had to bump the iso way up. Never tried iso 1600 before either.  
Hope Ya Enjoy

Canon 20D 70-200 2.8L iso 1600 1/250sec@f2.8 RAW Handheld


----------



## leo (Feb 28, 2007)

*Good topic for March*

Here's an early sign of spring, the 1'st sign in my yard this year

Olympus E500, Zuiko Macro 35mm, S-1/320, F-7.1, ISO- 400, SHQ, HH.


----------



## leo (Feb 28, 2007)

*And another sign*

that's not here yet blooming in my yard, but getting close

Olympus SP500UZ, F-4, S-1/320, FL-11mm, ISO-80, HH.


----------



## ed'sboy (Feb 28, 2007)

Everyone on this post has taken some absolutely beautiful shots. I haven't gotten out much so I pulled this from a game two years ago.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 28, 2007)

Spring time in the Rookies    So far it's snowed every day since Sat. good thing is it gets to about 40 and melts it off then starts again you can't see it in this pic but it's flat comin down again but hey it might get to 50 by the weekend


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pics Leo, Ed's Boy and LML,  Mike that stinks. Got a tan today. The bad news is I had to work.


----------



## jbarron (Feb 28, 2007)

Look closely at the cow(s) between the trees


----------



## drbyyz (Feb 28, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to get any so far this year, but here are a few I pulled out of my library from the past few years.  Wish I would have taken a picture of the first bass I caught this year a few hours ago.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 28, 2007)

jbarron said:


> Look closely at the cow(s) between the trees



U mean cows "IN" the trees ??  

Neat pic!




All of these are great folks, thanks 4 sharing them


----------



## slimbo (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's you a spring picture.  It got a little out of hand today though.  The second picture is Highway 315 in Harris County.  NOT GOOD!


----------



## slimbo (Feb 28, 2007)

one more for you pyros.


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pics.

I especially like the old home place with the daffodils.


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 28, 2007)

Cool pics Slimbo. Thanks for posting them.
YYZ, 1st Bass today. Did you misplace my number?


----------



## Hoss (Mar 1, 2007)

Great photos all.  DRB great topic challenge choice.  Keep em coming.

Hoss


----------



## Kristina (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi, this is my first post on here, but my boyfriend Wade Chandler convinced me that I should start posting on here some.  I took this one last spring in my mom's garden


----------



## Darcy (Mar 1, 2007)

great pictures!!!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome to Woody's Kristina.  That's a great photo.  Thanks for sharing it, and don't be shy about sharing more.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW!!  Some neat shots.  There were a whole bunch that I especially liked.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 2, 2007)

Kristina, WOW! That's an awesome shot with excellent detail. Wade, Thanks for talking her into posting. Look forward to seeing more.  I have a similar shot I'll post for you, but I'm working on a project now.


----------



## BassWorm (Mar 2, 2007)

*Signs of Spring*

Signs of Spring


----------



## BassWorm (Mar 2, 2007)

*One more*

nutter one


----------



## bigswamp (Mar 2, 2007)

*more signs*

there are some great pics on here.  I thought I would post this one for a sho nuff sign that spring is coming.  Not the best pic but I have an excuse...my fingers were slippery!


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 2, 2007)

That there looks gooood! The kool-aid is even the right flavor, when I used to indulge. Man that's makin me hungry.  Thanks Bigswamp

Bassworm, great pics. Are those from this year?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 2, 2007)

here are a couple of my favorite flower shots that look a little "springy"


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 2, 2007)

almost forgot about this one!!! last spring break in st. andrews p.c.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 4, 2007)

*Leaves are popping out*

Leaves are popping out.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm impressed by all the fantastic photos being posted. I've enjoyed each and every one of them.  Keep them coming.  Here's a few more.  I took the first one today.  Do you know what it is?  The second one was also taken today, There were tons of frog eggs in some standing water near the swamp.  The third one was taken last year.
Hope ya Enjoy.


----------



## lab (Mar 4, 2007)

the only spring in my yard.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 4, 2007)

drb, is that a blossom from a tulip tree?


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nope!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 4, 2007)

a really really really close up of a redbud?


----------



## bigswamp (Mar 4, 2007)

well i was gonna say japanese magnolia but I think that is the same as the tulip tree.  great pics.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, I believe it is a Chinese Magnolia. At least that's what I've been told. Don't know if that's the same thing as a Tulip tree.


----------



## bigswamp (Mar 4, 2007)

saucer magnolia,japanese magnolia, and tulip tree are what I've seen/heard.  Chinese probably fits in there. The one in my yard has been blooming for the last month.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 4, 2007)

They are beautiful, but they always bloom to early and get burnt by the cold.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 4, 2007)

phew, i thought i was loosin' my mind!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 4, 2007)

Feralone, You can't buy a ticket for a train that's already reached it's destination.   Just Kidding


----------



## Wade Chandler (Mar 5, 2007)

Took this one this weekend.  It's trying to beat the rest of the trees, but I'm afraid the cold might get it tonight.  It's a sure sign of spring though!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 5, 2007)

Having dialup really stinks on threads such as these.  I'm sure there are some great pictures here, but I can't see'em!



So much for backwoods livin'..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 6, 2007)

Spring run off high and muddy


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 6, 2007)

Up the crick


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 6, 2007)

Here's a crane I got a picture of today.

Not in the same class as some on here, but it turned out pretty decent for a last chance picture...


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks like a great place. Nice capture "D".


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 6, 2007)

DRB1313 said:


> Looks like a great place. Nice capture "D".



SHHHHH he's under cover


----------



## Hoss (Mar 6, 2007)

Great pictures folks and we're only in the first week of March.  Gotta be some great ones coming.  
Lovemylabsxs, guess that snow has gotta go somewhere.   I remember the runoff when snow melted while growing up in Iowa.  Man that would have made some great photos.
Thanks all for sharing your photos.

Hoss


----------



## huntin1 (Mar 6, 2007)

I think you guys get spring a bit sooner that I do. Here's a pic of the front of my house taken 2 days ago, yeah it still looks like that.  








A few shots from past springs.























This one has me drooling with anticipation.  









huntin1


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 6, 2007)

Those are some great pics Huntin1. Thanks for adding them to the thread.  Hope ya get some warm weather soon.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 7, 2007)

Loungin in the sun


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 7, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> SHHHHH he's under cover


Was undercover.  It's just been blown.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 7, 2007)

Neat pix guys!!!!

How come the poster formally known as one name can't see them, but can post them????  Dial-up works both ways further down the state.....


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 7, 2007)

rip18 said:


> Neat pix guys!!!!
> 
> How come the poster formally known as one name can't see them, but can post them????  Dial-up works both ways further down the state.....


Works both ways here as well, just slower. 

I got'em all to load finally and they all were worth waiting on!

Here's one I got this morning that just screams "Spring" to me!


----------



## bigswamp (Mar 7, 2007)

> Here's one I got this morning that just screams "Spring" to me!



Yes it does!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 7, 2007)

Great pics guys. I'm finding it hard to make time for photos at the moment. Glad you are keeping me supplied with something to look at.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 7, 2007)

I took this last week in the woods looking for sheds. I think it's called a trillium?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 7, 2007)

Japanese Magnolia I took a few minutes ago. You guys are gonna get me to buy one of those fancy high dollar cameras - I don't need anymore hobbies


----------



## rip18 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ta-tonka-chips -

Shoot, with the things you are doing with that HP, you would be plumb scary with a camera with too many options....

Neat pictures everybody!

I've got my eye on a flowering dogwood growing up the side of a live oak surrounded by azaleas in a cemetary...  Maybe I can catch it at its peak....


----------



## huntin1 (Mar 14, 2007)

Well it's starting to warm up around here. Still have a quite a bit of snow, but it will go fast. Took this shot on Sunday.







huntin1


----------



## Hoss (Mar 14, 2007)

Glad to see this one made it back to the top.  Great photos folks keep em coming.  Got my eye on one, but not sure I'll get the flowers and the moon to cooperate.

Hoss


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 15, 2007)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Japanese Magnolia I took a few minutes ago. You guys are gonna get me to buy one of those fancy high dollar cameras - I don't need anymore hobbies



This is actually a Saucer Magnolia. No offense. Landscape Proffesional here


----------



## jj4301 (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, this is my second day with a new Canon S3 I got the other day. This is my first post in the phottography forum, so please be gentle.


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 15, 2007)

Very nice JJ,  Hope to see more from ya soon. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 15, 2007)

JJ4301, I just don't know how to be gentle, that's a good shot.  Keep em coming.

Hoss


----------



## DSGB (Mar 16, 2007)

*Here's a couple*


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 18, 2007)

awesome cardinal dgsb!!! those birds NEVER act right when i have my camera!!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Mar 18, 2007)

Here's a two for one. Both are spring favorites.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 18, 2007)

*Got a couple today to add*

Actually, I thought I'd got a couple yesterday, but when I pulled them up on the computer, I thought A) I had lost all ability to take even a semi decent photo or B) something had happened to my camera.  Turned out is was one of those duh things.  At some time, I had set the ISO to 1600 and forgotten to reset it.  On the small screen on the camera, the photos didn't look bad, but on a computer screen, the noise was terrible.  Tried to salvage some, but decided it was more work than it was worth.  It's one of those  
These are more in line with what I wanted.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 18, 2007)

Great shots Bowhunter and Hoss. Thanks for adding them to the thread.  Wicked looking frame hoss. I like it.


----------



## leo (Mar 19, 2007)

*A bunch of awesome shots*

Thanks all for sharing them


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow DRB nice new avatar 

Signs of sring in the northwest buttercups


----------



## DSGB (Mar 19, 2007)

A couple from this weekend:






I smelled these before I saw them:


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 21, 2007)

Super Photos everyone.  Here's one from Today


----------



## Hoss (Mar 21, 2007)

Good ones from all.  The flowers are really popping.  Look forward to seeing more of em.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Mar 22, 2007)

*Awesome pics this month*

A sure sign of Spring in my yard is when the Dogwood blooms start getting ready…


It's about time to head to the lake and wet a few hooks…

Olympus E5oo, Zuiko 35mm macro, F 8, S 1/80, ISO 100, FL 35mm, HH


----------



## leo (Mar 23, 2007)

*Bradford Pear*

One I took yesterday before the wind ruins them

Oly E500, Zuiko 35mm Macro lens, F 3.5, S 1/80, ISO 100, FL 35mm, EC -.7


----------



## leo (Mar 23, 2007)

*This one was taken*

the 1'st week of March at Gulf Shores

Taken with a point and shoot 

Oly SP5OOUZ, F 5.6, S 1/800, ISO 80, FL 11mm, HH


----------



## rip18 (Mar 23, 2007)

Great pix guys!  I don't know how I missed the last several posts, but I'm glad I went back & caught up!!!


----------

